# [Risolto]Tastiera impazzita: ESSERE O.... eSSeRe?????

## bandreabis

Questa è proprio "bella"... non per me! Ma è curiosa...

Mentre in una console sto aggiornando kde alla versione 3.4.1 su una seconda console non mi funziona più la E maiuscola se uso CapsLock ma solo se uso shift+e.... che può essere?

Per preoccuparmi devo aspettare di riavviare o devo andare in "Kernel Panic" già da ora?

EDIT: Finita la compilazione e riavviato gentoo:

OH, funziona tutto, anche il simbolo dell'... ma la E maiuscola non ne vuole sapere, tutte le altre lettere sono OK... e solo in console.... non so che pensare, non è nemmeno kde che rompe a questo punto.

Qualcuno può aiutarmi?

Aspetto fiducioso.

AndreaLast edited by bandreabis on Wed Jun 22, 2005 8:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## XstefanoX

Stesso problema. Io ho

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"
```

in /etc/conf.d/consolefont. Pensavo che dipendesse da quello, ma se lo cambio non succede niente.

----------

## bandreabis

Prima di aggiornare a me funzionava la tastiera alla perfezione (anche se non so dirti come ho fatto a farla andare così bene... infatti ora non posso dire quali file possano essere stati cambiati) ora ho sto problema.

----------

## RenfildDust

Anche a me succede, ma è il computer di backup.  Perciò non me ne sono mai preoccupato...

----------

## bandreabis

Ma non lo so, che aggiornando kde siano stati sovrascritti dei files di configurazione?

Quali sono i files che controllano la tastiera in console?

Boh!

----------

## Onip

stesso problema e non ho mai avuto kde.... Strana faccenda

----------

## luna80

è una tastiera usb?

anche io non uso kde ma avevo un problema simile: la tastiera funzionava benisimo e di punto in bianco se inserivo il caps lock scriveva minuscolo mentre se lo toglievo scriveva maiuscolo, inoltre altri tasti erano sballati.

il problema ora non ce l'ho più: ho attaccato la tastiera usb direttamente alla porta usb (prima era colelgata ad un convertitore ps2/usb che era collegato ad un kvm switch). 

ci sono alcuni 3d (inglesi) su problemi simili tutti piuttosto irrisolti,  :Rolling Eyes: 

non so se la mia soluzione fa a caso tuo...io ci ho provato.

ciao

----------

## bandreabis

Sì è USB ma ha sempre funzionato, magari non funzionava l'euro o gli accenti, ma qui il problema capita solo con la E e nessun altro tasto.

----------

## Onip

la mia è PS\2

----------

## bandreabis

up!

Nessun suggerimento?

Andrea

----------

## Gitanovic

Anche io ho lo stesso problema... e la tastiera non la posso di certo cambiare, visto che uso un portatile  :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ma si è sempre comportata così la tua tastiera?

La mia ha iniziato solo 10 giorni fa e non riesco a capire cosa sia il problema.

Boh, aspettiamo aiuto da chi può darci una mano... sono certo che il problema non è hardware perchè la mia tastiera funziona benissimo si in win sia in kde (compresa konsole)....

Andrea

----------

## Gitanovic

No, ma non ricordo quando ha cominciato a comportarsi così... anche perchè il "caps lock" lo uso poco  :Shocked: 

----------

## sanchan

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> up!
> 
> Nessun suggerimento?
> 
> Andrea

 

Non so se può esservi utile, ma a me succede solo ogni tanto. All'avvio quando cerca di impostare il charset per la tastiera fallisce su un carattere. In questo caso la 'e' si comporta come descritto in questo thread.

Purtroppo non sono riuscito a capire cosa causa l'errore. Per me è un problema dell'uso di utf8 con il comando usato per settare il charset.

----------

## bandreabis

Potete indicarmi quali siano i file di configurazione che possano intervenire in questa fase di boot.... voglio proprio venirne a capo che sono stufo di sto stupido problema...

Spero che qualcuno possa aiutarmi a farmi il sangue meno amaro almeno con la mia Gentoo...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Grazie 1000

Andrea

----------

## akx

domanda stupida...in /dev/..    qual'è il device che controlla ta tastiera?

----------

## bandreabis

bella domanda... risposta? Può essere d'aiuto saperlo? Non so più dove sbattere la testa.

Son lì lì per fregarmene e non pensarci più.

----------

## akx

vedi il problema della "e" l'ho anch'io, il fatto è che stò emergendo Gentoo in questi giorni piano piano,lavoro e moglie permettendo, quindi l'interfaccia grafica ancora non l'ho emersa( per la precisione la stò emergendo proprio adesso). Il succo del discorso è che parte da prima dell'installazione dell'interfaccia....ancora da console!!!

----------

## bandreabis

A quanto pare c'è qualche gabola nelle versioni nuove di qualche componente. il mio problema per esempio è sorto solo pochi giorni fa dopo un emerge -uD world.

Aspettiamo e speriamo si risolva come per magio in un prossimo aggiornamento.

Ho cercato nei bug di gentoo ma non trovo nulla.

Waiting for Godot (?)

Andrea

----------

## randomaze

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Potete indicarmi quali siano i file di configurazione che possano intervenire in questa fase di boot.... voglio proprio venirne a capo che sono stufo di sto stupido problema...

 

Scusate ma non mi é chiaro se il problema lo avete sia in console testuale che in X?

E quando vi riferite a X aludete tutti a KDE oppure lo stesso problema si verifica anche con un altro wm?

In ogni caso la mappatura della tastiera in X dovrebbe trovarsi nel file xorg.conf (ma credo che KDE abbia la possibilità di sovrascrivere).

La mappatura della tastiera in console mi sembra sia in /etc/rc.conf. Se non é li penso sia in /etc/conf.d/keyboard

RenfildDust, tu che hai il problema su un PC e l'altro funziona, puoi fare qualche controllo per vedere cosa cambia nei pacchetti installati nei due PC?

----------

## XstefanoX

Ho cominciato ad avere lo stesso problema quando ho aggiornato baselayout alla versione 1.11.x. Credo che il problema risieda in quel pacchetto. Mi succede sia sul desktop che sul laptop.

Comunque è una cosa che riguarda solo ed esclusivamente la console, non c'entra niente con X.

----------

## bandreabis

 *XstefanoX wrote:*   

> Ho cominciato ad avere lo stesso problema quando ho aggiornato baselayout alla versione 1.11.x. Credo che il problema risieda in quel pacchetto. Mi succede sia sul desktop che sul laptop.
> 
> Comunque è una cosa che riguarda solo ed esclusivamente la console, non c'entra niente con X.

 

Esatto! Solo console e solo dopo l'ultimo update di circa 2 settimane fa.

Quindi è sicuramente un bug forse di baselayout.

Quindi aspettiamo.

----------

## Thrain

Stesso identico problema, risolto settando, in /etc/conf.d/keymaps, la variabile KEYMAP in questo modo:

```

KEYMAP="it-ibm"

```

Spero risolva anche il tuo problema  :Wink:  Ciao

EDIT: Come non detto, ora è la "q" a non funzionare... e molti caratteri son sballati! Scusate...

----------

## Thrain

Ok ok nuovi aggiornamenti  :Very Happy: 

Ho capito perché non funziona la "E" maiuscola con il blockmaiusc (a dir la verità non ho capito perché, ma ho capito qual è la linea del file di keymap che ne impedisce il funzionamento).

Se scompattate il file che ci interessa, con:

```
gunzip /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/it.map.gz
```

leggerete, per il keycode 18, la seguente linea:

```
keycode 18 = e          E          euro
```

Se provate a modificarla in

```
keycode 18 = e
```

Puff... magicamente, la "E" maiuscola tornerà a funzionare! Ma avrete perso il simbolo di euro... come fare  :Very Happy:  ?

Aggiungere un'altra bella riga, è ovvio  :Wink:  : quindi, dovrete modificare la riga originale in questo modo:

```
keycode 18 = e

       control keycode 18 = euro
```

rizzippate il file map e riavviate il servizio:

```
gzip /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/it.map

/etc/init.d/keymaps restart
```

E il gioco è fatto! Se volete esser sicuri che questa configurazione non venga sovrascritta, modificate il nome del file... per esempio in "it-mio.map.gz" e inserite in /etc/conf.d/keymaps la riga KEYMAP="it-mio".

Ciao a tutti!

PS: Vi sembra che sia un bug da riportare su bugzilla? Fatemi sapere... ariciao

----------

## Taglia

[OT]

A leggere il titolo del 3d sembrava postato da Paolo Bitta  :Laughing: 

[/OT]

----------

## Onip

io un buggino lo metterei

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *RenfildDust wrote:*   

> Anche a me succede, ma è il computer di backup.  Perciò non me ne sono mai preoccupato...

 

il NOSTRO computer di backup ... Anzi... il tuo che uso anche io... ma non sapevo ci fosse sto problema ...

P.S. lo stesso problema ce l'ho nel computer NORMALE !!!!!

----------

## bandreabis

 *Taglia wrote:*   

> [OT]
> 
> A leggere il titolo del 3d sembrava postato da Paolo Bitta 
> 
> [/OT]

 

Stavate parlando di meeee????

Thrain? GRAZIE!!!

Non che mi freghi molto del simbolo dell'euro in console, ma anche col tuo metodo  non funzia in console. Ho fatto copia incolla del tuo codice ma non va... poco male, naturalmente è fondamentale che funzioni Caps-Lock + e!

Ancora grazie.

Andrea

----------

## Thrain

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Thrain? GRAZIE!!!
> 
> Non che mi freghi molto del simbolo dell'euro in console, ma anche col tuo metodo  non funzia in console. Ho fatto copia incolla del tuo codice ma non va... poco male, naturalmente è fondamentale che funzioni Caps-Lock + e!
> ...

 

Quindi almeno "Caps-Lock + e" funzia, giusto? Ok  :Wink:  !

Per quanto riguarda l'euro che non ti funzia in console... forse è un problema di localizzazione... se non ti frega nulla, ok anche questo  :Wink:  Però se ti venisse voglia di scoprire come fare a farlo funzionare, ti sarebbe forse utile l'utf8 howto che trovi su www.gentoo.org sezione documentazione  :Smile:  ! O anche la guida alla localizzazione che trovi con una piccola ricerca nel forum italiano!

Ciao... e non c'è di che  :Wink:  !

----------

## bandreabis

Ho seguito quella guida infatti e fino a poco tempo fa funzionava in console sia "" sia "E".. ora almeno ho risolto "E" grazie a te.  Ora provo con UTF8, poi vengo qui a riferire.

EDIT: niente da fare con UTF8, niente  e niente caratteri accentati.

Io mi fermo qui... in attesa che qualcosa cambi.

Andrea

----------

## bandreabis

RISOLTO!

Grazie Thrain, ho modificato il tuo suggerimento e ora funziona tutto:

cambia

```
keycode 18 = e

       control keycode 18 = euro
```

con

```
keycode 18 = e

       altgr keycode 18 = euro
```

e AltGr+e scrive  anche in console.

Ora metto il tag RISOLTO al titolo del topic.

Andrea

----------

## Thrain

Be'... control è una cosa, altgr è un'altra  :Very Happy:  ...

anche il mio funzionava, bastava che premessi "Ctrl+e" invece di "Altgr+e"... comunque va bene, purché tu ci sia riuscito  :Wink:  !

Ciao

----------

## bandreabis

Effettivamente. Venendo da Windows penso che sia uso generale usare AltGr+e per dare . Quel che conta è che grazie al tuo aiuto sono venutoa capo del problema. Grazie

Beh, come dice il saggio:

"Tutto è bene quel che finisce bene... e l'ultimo chiuda la porta!"

Andrea

----------

## sanchan

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Vi sembra che sia un bug da riportare su bugzilla? Fatemi sapere... ariciao

 

Si. Dopo che lo hai segnalato puoi farci sapere il bug id?

----------

## Animanera

salve a tutti!!

sono nuovo di gentoo e ho appena finito di intallarlo  :Smile: 

riavvio, parte tutto correttamente e sono in bash.

solo ke se uso il caps lock, la sola lettera "e" viene scritta minuscola invece ke maiuscola...  :Neutral: 

vi posto le linee utili di /etc/conf.d/keymaps:

KEYMAP="it"

SET_WINDOWKEYS ="no"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

se riuscite a risolvermelo nn dovro' piu' impazzire per scrivere le variabili negli script  :Razz: 

grazie, a presto

----------

## bandreabis

A mò!?!   :Laughing: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-348227-highlight-.html

Andrea

----------

## BikE

Magari una ricerchina non farebbe male...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

Ho fatto il merge del topic di animanera con questo. 

@bandreabis: grazie per la segnalazione.

----------

## bandreabis

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @bandreabis: grazie per la segnalazione.

 

Ormai so a memoria il link.   :Razz: 

Andrea

----------

